# Audi Announces Social Media Plans for Super Bowl XLV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[source: Audi of America]

HERNDON, VA -- Audi kicks off Super Bowl® week online with multiple social media elements that allow fans to join the movement to re-define luxury. Starting today, fans can visit Facebook at audi.us/EstateSale and Twitter at http://audi.us/ProgressIs to RSVP to Audi's two social media contests aimed at saying goodbye to old luxury and hello to Progressive Luxury. 

The Audi Progressive Luxury Trade-up contest on Twitter—officially kicking off on Thursday, Feb. 3 – invites users to go head-to-head for the most creative and compelling definition of Progressive Luxury. By including the hashtag #ProgressIs and the http://audi.us/ProgressIs URL in their tweets, users will be entered into the contest. The top 10 tweets will be awarded a virtual old luxury prize, such as an antique pocket watch, which they will have a chance to trade up for Progressive Luxury prizes, such as a leading-edge designed R8 Chronograph watch. The Grand Prize will be an exhilarating R8 drive at the Audi sportscar experience in Sonoma, California, where winners will enjoy the ultimate in progressive luxury through an exciting track driving program and exclusive weekend. Audi will also award $25,000 to a charity on behalf of the grand prize winner. Starting today, users can visit http://audi.us/ProgressIs to RSVP in advance for the contest. 

The #ProgressIs hashtag will make an appearance in Audi's 60-second Super Bowl spot set to air in the first break after kick-off on Sunday, Feb. 6. Making Super Bowl social media history, this will mark the first time a brand has included a Twitter hashtag in its Super Bowl television advertisement.

Also launching on Super Bowl Sunday, the Audi Estate Sale Facebook® experience invites fans to tag old luxury items found within Audi's Super Bowl spot "Release the Hounds" for a chance at winning the grand prize trip to the Audi Sportscar Experience in Sonoma, Calif. Everyone who completes the experience is entered to win the grand prize sweepstakes. To RSVP in advance for the Audi Estate Sale, users can visit audi.us/EstateSale.

Audi's 2011 Super Bowl spot "Release the Hounds" follows two fugitives as they attempt to break out of a luxury prison. Challenging viewers to re-think luxury, the ad will humorously feature a number of elements that recall the heyday of old luxury and will culminate with an unforgettable and comical cameo by Kenny G. The spot highlights the award-winning 2011 A8 sedan, Audi's most technologically-advanced vehicle and the apex of Audi's new luxury lineup. The 60-second TV advertisement is being created by San Francisco-based Venables Bell & Partners.

The past three years Audi has delivered highly-rated spots, including last year's "Green Car" ad featuring the Audi A3 TDI® clean diesel Green Car Journal's 2010 "Green Car of the Year," and a soundtrack created by rock legends Cheap Trick. The 2009 spot featured actor Jason Statham in a series of high-speed chase scenes involving luxury competitors, sending the dual message that luxury is evolving. The 2008 Audi spot delivered a parody of the movie "The Godfather" and signaled that the brand was ready to challenge the perceived luxury leaders by "putting luxury on notice."

ABOUT AUDI
Audi of America, Inc. and its 276 U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2009 Audi outsold all other luxury brands in Europe, while in the U.S. market Audi posted the largest market share gain of any luxury automotive brand. Over the next few years, AUDI AG expects to spend nearly $2 billion annually on new products and technology. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

Just saw the fugitives commercial, pretty awesome.


----------

